# New boat ?/ bulls bay?



## asimm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am in the process of trying to find a new bay boat and a had few questions.
Does anyone have or has been in a 22ft bulls bay boat? I am planning on looking at a new one Monday with a yamaha on it and is curious to see what people think of them or how quality they are? I know that they are built by pioneer. 

Honestly I am torn between possibly one of these or getting another used pathfinder. I know pathfinders are great boats but I almost can't justify spending $30k plus on a used pathfinder and it still be anywhere from 7 to 12 yrs old without any warranties. When I bought my 18ft pathfinder back in 2000 they were much cheaper then and I think your paying more for the name now.I could get in a bulls bay for round $30k with good warranties. 

Any thoughts or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## thatbassboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Have you looked at Sportsman bay boats? They are designed very well and are still in that middle price range. I know a guy that is a dealer and he took me on a ride in his demo. The hull is designed to stay on plane at low speeds with heavy four strokes. I think you could get into a new one (depending on length) for 30k... Boat shopping is fun. The only problem is that there are too many to choose from... I actually ended up buying a used pathfinder instead of the sportsman because it was such a good deal. I put a new trolling motor and electronics on it and used it for one season before finding an offshore boat. I was actually able to make about 2k on the pathfinder after owning it for a year and putting a good bit of money into it. Thats the good thing about buying the used "well established" brands. They hold their value well and the market is pretty good for sellers right now in case something happens and you need to sell it. That was pretty much my reasoning for going with the good deal on the used boat. I like knowing I can get my money back if needed. I didn't feel like that with the new boat. Good luck with your search. You will be happy with with any of the choices you mentioned. I don't know anyone that has ever hated getting a new boat.


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2015)

Sea Pro rolled out their new line this weekend at the boat show.  PM me and I can put you in contact with the dealer if interested.  Great looking boat and a great price for a new one..


----------

